# Dragonflies and bee



## davholla (Jan 20, 2022)

From last September
Common Darter, Sympetrum striolatum, Rainham Marshes



IMG_3745_Darterv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Southern Migrant Hawker, Aeshna mixta, Rainham Marshes



IMG_3818_Dragonflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Southern Migrant Hawker, Aeshna mixta, Rainham Marshes



IMG_3831_Dragonflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Southern Migrant Hawker, Aeshna affinis, Rainham Marshes



IMG_3849_Dragonflyv2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

I think male Ivy Bee, colletes hederae

The real size between the eyes is 3.19 mm, magnification is 1.4


IMG_1871_Ivy_beev2 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 20, 2022)

Very nice set. #3 is my favorite.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 21, 2022)

Very good set.....


----------



## jeffashman (Jan 22, 2022)

Very nice set!


----------



## slat (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice set.


----------

